# Mounting an Older Meyer 6.5' to a Cherokee



## whitelite (Feb 3, 2009)

Got a 99 Cherokee, --- Have a 6.5' Meyer plow that I would like to mount to it.
The Meyer came off of a S10 Blazer 19??. Anyway I've got the upper mount that came with it and My Cherokee has a after market Winch Bumper (without Winch) so I'm thinking that it can be adjusted to this bumper with some cutting and welding.

I would like to see how other plows were mounted to their Cherokee's. Any Pic's of the lower and upper mounts would be great.

Another Thought does anyone have an older mount set that would work?ussmileyflag


----------

